# Beautiful day for a walk with the camera.



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2018)

About a month ago I am out side waiting for Chuck to come pick me up to go shoot some clays.
While I was out there these two fawn came up from the creek and were spending time by the drive way. when Chuck came in the drive way they just sliped back in the edge of the woods as he drove by.










As I said the kid that was hunting the new property we bough left stuff. This ladder stand has been hanging on a Elm tree for at least 8 years and of those 8 the ladder has not been connected for use for 7 years.
Straps grew into the elm tree pretty deep. I didn't take a picture yesterday before I cut the tree down.





Broken leg I believe it was probably like that when he put it up. I think if I measure it I can fine a round pipe that will slip over the end drill holes and pin it, for a fix. 




<a href='https://postimg.cc/67bqNnJq' target='_blank'><img src='https://i.postimg.cc/XJ4Cdksf/038.jpg' border='0' alt='038'/></a>


there was only one base plate I've looked around and didn't see another one. Maybe aftewr a while I will take the metal dector and see if I can find it if it was there. Looks easy enough to make one.








 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2018)

This is the Y that goes againest the tree to brace the ladder. It grew into the tree and broke as the tree and ladder were swaying in the winds. I think I can cut the remaining part off then take some flat stock weld it in place





This is another ladder brace hooked to the tree..






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2018)

This is one of the 2 white pines he tied a rope to to hold his tripod stand from blowing over in the wind. I am going to try to work the rest of the rope out and hope the tree recovers before a wind storm blows them over at the weak spot.










This is the pop up blind he left here, It is an expencive Ameristep with a floor in it. I think there is a broken bow in it if you look at the peak.
I haven't got in it to look.* SOON will remove it.*








These are Iron wood AKA BlueBeech, Lever wood, Muscle wood and other names.
I found one that got up rooted by a dead Ash that came down in the wind. As I cut the hard stuff from the stump sparks were flying off the saw.














The leaves





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2018)

See the deer, it is a doe and out there a bit.

I suppose if you were useing a rifle, pistol or shot gun you could put meat in the freezer.





Now you can see the whole deer.






Since they are my girls I talk to them all the time.










 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2018)

The other day I was feeling a bit brave so was going to climb up and remove this stand and the screw in tree steps. *I know where i would like to screw them in!!!!!*
Well when I got to the tree and saw the steps I decided it was going to become fire wood for 2019/20 winter.













I have pictures of another tree stand has to have been up there 9 years as it was the first. seein how he never reset the tie dows I am just going to cut the Elm tree down also. He used ladder stick to get up part way then srew in steps and part of the ladder stick grew into the tree also.


 Al


----------

